

Seven Guidelines for Writing Worthy Works of Non-Fiction - giblian
http://econlog.econlib.org/archives/2009/10/worthy_books.html

======
giblian
Bryan Caplan is the author of

    
    
      The Myth of the Rational Voter (2007)
      Selfish Reasons to Have More Kids (2011)
    

both of which are worth reading.

